# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  De relatie tussen zweten, bloedvaten, zuurstofgehalte bloed en buitentemperatuur....?

## harlekijn

Hallo,

Ik zou graag wat meer duidelijkheid krijgen over diverse processen en hun onderlinge 'interactie'....

Eerst even een introductie inzake het 'probleem':
Ik heb het Harlekijnsyndroom, een 'beschadiging' van het autonome zenuwstelsel, die tot gevolg heeft dat ik slechts eenzijdig zweet voor wat betreft hoofd en bovenlichaam...
Voor mij met als direct gevolg (vanaf 2009) chronische hoofdpijn met (bijna dagelijks) uitschieters richting 'migraine'.... Migraine tussen haakjes want ik ben het niet eens met die classificatie (migraine kan toch geen 14 dagen duren...?) En de laatste tijd ook steeds meer problemen die wijzen in de richting van OSAS..... (onderzoek volgt binnenkort). 
Het is duidelijk dat de hoofdpijn toeneemt wanneer ik meer ga zweten.... 

Ik voel me een beetje van het kastje naar de muur gestuurd door de diverse specialisten die ik de laatste jaren heb bezocht...
Door een gebrek aan kennis over het syndroom heeft het bijna 3 jaar geduurd voordat ik - bij toeval (nota bene door mijn huisarts) - een medicatie kreeg dat hielp tegen de hoofdpijn.
Er bestond geen interesse om iets verder te onderzoeken (dan 'gebruikelijk') waardoor ik door bleef lopen met de klachten. 

Naast het feit dat ik slechts eenzijdig zweet, voel ik dat mijn hals aan één kant dikker is (de gezonde kant, d.w.z. de kant die nog wel zweet). Ik heb het gevoel dat er van die kant iets tegen mijn slokdarm en luchtpijp drukt, waardoor ik - met name in de zomerperiode - extra klachten heb. 
Belangrijk is om te vermelden dat de er vermoedelijk sprake is van een 'componserende' werking voor wat betreft de zweetklieren: Links geen zweetcapaciteit, rechts dubbel zoveel....

Op het Internet staat een hoop informatie, maar ik kan niet echt een duidelijke uitleg vinden over de manier waarop een aantal zaken met elkaar verband houden. Ik hoop dat er een arts/specialist is die me de volgende vragen kan beantwoorden:

Wanneer de buitentemperatuur oploopt, krijg ik steeds meer last van voornoemde problemen... Wat gebeurt er precies wanneer het zweten wordt 'getriggerd'?De klachten beperken zich dan niet alleen tot de hoofdpijn, ook de hals wordt (naar mijn gevoel) dikker... Hoe is dit te verklaren?Wie kan mij uitleggen wat er gebeurt met de bloedvaten op het moment dat men gaan zweten?

Bij voorbaat dank voor de reakties...

----------

